# Stuck at "Preparing" while "Getting Program Info"



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

It's been stuck at this screen for over an hour now. I've read other threads, but couldn't find one that particularly covered the Premiere model. Not sure what all info is important, but here is what I do know. 

1. Connected to antenna only
2. Connected via ethernet cable 
3. Premiere model # TCD746320
4. AFAIK, stock HDD

I've unplugged the unit once only to have it hang-up in the same place each time. Unit was purchased on eBay.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Took a long time for the update and then took an hour to install.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

Ended up just leaving it on when I went to bed, and when I woke up, it had loaded. It would be really nice if it had some sort of loading bar so we know how far along it is, or if it's even doing anything.


----------

